# Lasagna with meat sauce.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Made lasagna today with meat sauce. Too lazy to make meatballs. 
Froze two portions, put one portion in the fridge and we ate one portion. 
Also, have enough dance left over for a pizza.
Haven’t had lasagna in a long time…
It was pretty good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Made lasagna today with meat sauce. Too lazy to make meatballs.
> Froze two portions, put one portion in the fridge and we ate one portion.
> Also, have *enough dance left* over for a pizza.
> Haven’t had lasagna in a long time…
> ...


Pikin' on ya don't ya know.
I haven't made lasagna in years and just a couple days ago I told wife I needed to do that again.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Recipe? Or are you just telling us what you ate? You said you were tired so I waited.

You could just refer to the other lasagna thread unless you've changed the recipe? 😄


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The recipe is in this thread…I use 1 can (28oz) of plum tomatoes and 1 jar of Rinaldi tomato sauce 24 oz. and about 1/2 cup of milk and about 1/2 cup red wine. I cook it for about 35 - 40 minute. I don’t like sauce cooked to death, it’s better if has a fresh tomato
sauce taste. That’s the way they make it in northern Italy and that’s the way Sofia Loren likes it. If your making meat sauce after you put the sauce together brown about 1 lb of ground beef in a little olive oil and add to sauce.









25 minute Meat Sauce.


I intended to throw together a fast lasagna with meat sauce. But, it got late and I was tired…so, I put together a fast 25 minute meat sauce. I like a fast cooked sauce. It’s very northern Italian. I used my wide imported pasta, and served it with a heaping spoonful of Ricotta and lots of...




www.diychatroom.com





The filling is 2 lbs ricotta, 2 eggs, about 1/2 cup grating cheese, 1/2 to 1 lb of mozzarella, salt/pepper, parsley. Make two layers, start with sauce on bottom of pan then noodles, 1/2 of the cheese, more sauce then another layer of noodles and cheese and sauce…top second layer with noodles and sauce.
Bake it about 45 minutes covered (if it’s at room temperature) 350* then uncover it and sprinkle it with mozzarello and bake for 7 - 8 minutes longer.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks delish.

I am far more lazy than you. I just add a lot of cheese to a bowl of spaghetti and sauce then pretend it is Lasagna.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - It really takes all those pounds of cheese?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> Looks delish.
> 
> I am far more lazy than you. I just add a lot of cheese to a bowl of spaghetti and sauce then pretend it is Lasagna.


That’s good too!


Nik333 said:


> @Two Knots - It really takes all those pounds of cheese?


Yes, it’s a big pan, makes enough for ‘four nights’ for two people.That’s why I froze half
of it…the rest is good for two nights as well.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

This looks delicious!
I will have lasagna on January 21st. It says so in my meal plan. ;-)
I only have a little cheese on top, but there are certainly many delicious recipes for lasgne.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great. Next time I make lasagna I am gonna make a bechamel sauce to go in it. Along with everything else. I had it that way and it was so creamy. Could even add cheese to the bechamel sauce.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

miteigenenhaenden said:


> This looks delicious!
> I will have lasagna on January 21st. It says so in my meal plan. ;-)
> I only have a little cheese on top, but there are certainly many delicious recipes for lasagna.


Do you think having a meal plan is cultural? I don't plan ahead past having different kinds of meats/fish, vegetables & fruit in my home. I shop about every 3 days. It depends on what strikes my fancy each day. Some will be made uncomfortable by this idea. I do believe in having storage of canned goods, but, don't usually use them for daily cooking. California does have a lot of fresh food. I could probably last a year on the food that trucks carrying harvest away, spill on the roadway in too fast of turns. I've never tried it.











We see photos of the people of different countries going to the market each day for fresh food, is this cultural?


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

Beautiful

That looks very similar to the Lasagna the wife makes. She usually keeps a Lasagna she makes in the freezer for emergencies but it's been awhile . Maybe she needs a reminder because i love it and I can change my name to Emergency real easy..


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello Nik333,
I'm not sure what you mean by "Do you think having a meal plan is cultural?" mean. Perhaps this is because my English is not perfect and the translator doesn't translate the meaning correctly either.

Hello Nik333,
I'm not sure what you mean by "Do you think having a meal plan is cultural?" mean. Perhaps this is because my English is not perfect and the translator doesn't translate the meaning correctly either.
I'll answer the question here because I think it fits better there.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

GJ!

But how often do you cook such big meals? I mean, it is so much easier to order the delivery. It also feels like it is more beneficial since you don't spend the electricity and do not have to do as many dishes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

a_white96 said:


> GJ!
> 
> But how often do you cook such big meals? I mean, it is so much easier to order the delivery. It also feels like it is more beneficial since you don't spend the electricity and do not have to do as many dishes.


Lol, check her list of meals & recipes in the Cooking forum!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

a_white96 said:


> GJ!
> 
> But how often do you cook such big meals? I mean, it is so much easier to order the delivery. It also feels like it is more beneficial since you don't spend the electricity and do not have to do as many dishes.


I cook better than any take out delivered to my door. I love to cook, but don’t like leftovers, so other than soup and lasagna, I try to cook just enough for one meal. That Lasagna pictured, was enough for four meals, we ate it twice and I froze two portions.
Besides, I love to cook and think of it as a skill and not a chore.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

a_white96 said:


> GJ!
> 
> But how often do you cook such big meals? I mean, it is so much easier to order the delivery. It also feels like it is more beneficial since you don't spend the electricity and do not have to do as many dishes.


Like Two Knots I can cook better than the delivery stuff, mostly. I do like leftovers simply because I have a lot to do other than cooking even though I like to cook. And we don't have a dishwasher and I hate washing dishes. Besides cooking is a survival skill, if you can't cook what are you going to do when things go south.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If I have a day when I don’t feel like cooking - I’ll order out, only Chinese food, Japanese food,
Although I can cook good Chinese and Japanese food a well.
Yesterday we took out Greek Gyros…they were delicious. We have a Greek restaurant by us that has a special ( limited time only) Gyro Tuesday for 5.00! Sucha deal!
Going to order them on Tuesdays until the sale is over.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah I will order Chinese occasionally but never thought about Japanese or Greek. There are Japanese and Greek restaurants not far that offer delivery WooHoo. Dang it you got me hungry for Gyros now. Last one I had was at a Greek hole in the wall place in Galveston. Lunch break during Jury Duty, we could go anywhere within walking distance but be back in 1 hour. I could walk to the Greek place near me, only about a mile.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Japanese places deliver? I've never seen that, here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik, No, we pick it up.
Wooley, you can make mock gyros with chopped beef seasoned with salt/pepper lots of oregano, parsley, and breadcrumbs and egg…You could also put in some ground lamb.
( they use ground lamb and beef in the real gyro meat) Fry them up in longish oval meatballs…then slice them and put them on pita bread with lots of shredded lettuce, chopped tomatoes, sliced red onion and big dollops of cucumber yogurt sauce. It has all the deliciousness of a real Gyro. Really!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The only Gyros I've seen here so far are beef. The ground lamb would be Kofta Kebab, also made without a stick in it.








Kofta Kebabs Recipes


Tasty grilled kofta kebabs made with ground lamb and 6 different kinds of spices: coriander, cumin, cinnamon, allspice, cayenne pepper, and ginger.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The gyro here are a lamb and beef combo. I forgot minced garlic in my gryo mixture.
Whatever you fry up would work, it’s the pita bread with the lettuce, tomato, red onion, and yogurt cucumber sauce piled on is what makes it!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> The gyro here are a lamb and beef combo. I forgot minced garlic in my gryo mixture.
> Whatever you fry up would work, it’s the pita bread with the lettuce, tomato, red onion, and yogurt cucumber sauce piled on is what makes it!


Yes exactly. Just meant that lamb is not a usual ingredient in anything here unless you specifically order and it is in stock.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I had a bad experience with lamb some years ago. And would not touch it for as many years. I now am over it and love lamb again. Lately I'm buying 2"> thick lamb chops. I love them.
We have many Greek inspired restaurants around here. Gyro's most always have lamb in them. And I'm with knot on the _Tzatziki_ sauce.
The key is to drain the cucumbers and yogurt well before proceeding. I usually strain both in the fridge overnight. Its amazing how much water comes out of the cukes. Put a little salt on them first.
Red onion is also must with the lettuce and tomato. I soak the onions in ice water for several hours before draining drying and them using in a gyro.


----------

